# Ordination of homosexuals in the Roman church



## LarryCook (Sep 23, 2005)

I read this morning that the new Pope (I just learned that this is the Latin word for "father") is likely to bar homosexuals from the priesthood. I guess that I have to declare my ignorance, but I was not aware that "celibate" homosexuals were not a problem for Rome.

Many are now worried that a witchhunt will follow. 

What a mess (and deservedly so).

Larry


----------



## matt01 (Sep 28, 2005)

If someone has urges, but doesn't act on them, and acknowledges they are sinful--as may be the case with some of these priests--should they be barred from the priesthood or ministry?


----------



## turmeric (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 1, 2006)

Interesting quote I came across concerning Catholic abuses against the Seventh Commandment:



> The Popish ecclesiastical laws admit none into sacred orders before they solemnly vow chastity, or, as they interpret it, abstaining from marriage; and it is required of nuns, that they solemnly vow to preserve and persevere unto death in their virginity, or single estate, without any regard unto any unforseen necessity for marriage; and amongst all the dispensations that are granted by the pope, amongst all the indulgences which he makes sale of, to allow grossly moral evils absolutely forbidden by the Lord, no dispensations or indulgences are granted by him for the marriage of such as are under this celibate vow, although they are not able to contain, and although God doth command such to marry. I shall do the Papists no wrong in saying that they account it a greater crime for ecclesiastical person to marry, than for them to commit fornication or sodomy. The learned Chamier doth give several instances of Popish writers to this purpose; namely,
> 
> HOSIUS, who doth defend "the sayings of Pighius, as not only true, but pious, that a priest, through the infirmity of the flesh falling into the sin of fornication, doth sin less than if he should marry; and telleth us, that although this assertion seem foul, yet the Catholics account it most honest:" _Reprehenditur Pighius qui, non vere magis quam pie, scriptum reliquit, minus peccare sacerdotem, qui ex infirmitate carnis in fornicationem sit prolapsus, quam qui nuptias contraxit. Turpis videtur haec oratio; contra, Catholicis honestissimum._ -- HOSIUS, _Confessionis_ capite 56.
> 
> ...



[Edited on 7-2-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 2, 2006)

Man! It actually shocks me to read Roman Catholics actually write that they prefer sodomy to marriage!

Inventors of evil indeed!


----------

